# Masonic rings



## Benjamin Baxter (Feb 23, 2011)

Is there a rule about the amount of Masonic jewelry one can wear? Can you wear more than one ring? Perhaps, one on each hand etc.


----------



## Tony Siciliano (Feb 23, 2011)

I've never heard of a limit.  But, every jurisdiction is different.  I suppose it would be outlined in that jurisdiction's Code.


----------



## relapse98 (Feb 23, 2011)

Here's what the Law of the GLoT says:

(h) Use the Square and Compasses emblem on commonly accepted items of jewelry, such as lapel pins, tie tacks, tie chains, tie bars, rings and belt buckles and on articles of clothing such as caps, ties, shirts, and jackets - regardless of manufacturer or source of supply. To prevent improper use, Texas Masons are required to remove the Square and Compasses emblems from autos or clothing prior to changing ownership or discarding.

Thats in article 505, Certain Other Masonic Disciplinary Violations concerning use of te words and images for your benefit.

I would just say, don't be a douche about it.


----------



## Benton (Feb 23, 2011)

A Masonic Liberace?


----------



## bgs942 (Feb 23, 2011)

Or Masonic Mr. T (for those of us who grew up in the 70's)


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Feb 23, 2011)

I think that "flamboyant" is the word.


----------



## Benjamin Baxter (Feb 23, 2011)

:14:Ok, thanks. I appreciate the examples of what not to do. I just meant perhaps a ring on each hand. Who is this Mr T gentleman that ya'll speak of? j. k.


----------



## bgs942 (Feb 23, 2011)

All joking aside I wear my Templar ring as my wedding ring, my wife did put it one my finger first time, and my Grandfather's ring my uncle gave me the night I was raised on my right hand and I do not think I have ever been looked on as "gaudy" by the Brothers I  set in Lodge with.


----------



## Benjamin Baxter (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks Brother Billy, I appreciate it, that's what I meant one ring per hand. You know maybe a blue lodge ring and a appendant body ring on the other.


----------



## cemab4y (Feb 25, 2011)

I have a 14th degree Scottish Rite ring. I wear a stainless-steel ring, here in Afghanistan. I do not want to risk losing an expensive ring. Check out www.jemsbyjem.com


----------



## Benjamin Baxter (Feb 25, 2011)

cemab4y said:
			
		

> I have a 14th degree Scottish Rite ring. I wear a stainless-steel ring, here in Afghanistan. I do not want to risk losing an expensive ring. Check out www.jemsbyjem.com



Yes thank you for the site, I have been looking here and Gordon spurlocks. They seem to be identical sites. They are very cool rings there and affordable.


----------



## Bro. Brad Marrs (Feb 26, 2011)

Benton said:
			
		

> A Masonic Liberace?



This made me LOL.


----------



## Damon Burns (Mar 3, 2011)

I have noticed quite a few mason rings on the left ring finger since I moved to Texas. I've never seen this practice anywhere else although I have heard of it. I know that if I wore a mason ring on my wedding finger my wife would probably chop it off! She also gets jealous if I put my mason ring on before my wedding band. LOL


----------



## Benton (Mar 3, 2011)

Yeah, I've noticed some of the older men in my lodge wearing their rings on their left hand when they're at the lodge itself. Though I'm not married, I can already tell you how my girlfriend would feel about that practice if I tried it.


----------



## Beathard (Mar 3, 2011)

I wear mine on my left ring finger. After 27 years of marriage I'm not sure she cares if I do or not. Not sure I would care if she did. It feels weird on the right hand.


----------



## tom268 (Mar 4, 2011)

As far as I know, none of the 5 jurisdictions in Germany have any rule on how to wear jewelry, just because it is jewelry and not part of the regalia. My jurisdiction has a chapter ring, that is part of the regalia, but should be worn outside lodge as well. We have to wear it in the middle finger of the right hand.

I tried to attach the picture of the ring, but it didn't work.


----------



## MikeMay (Mar 4, 2011)

After 27 years of marriage, the ball-n-chain still checks to see if the slave ring is properly placed on the left hand...So I would have to wear mine on the right hand.  You know what they say about "if mama's not happy, ain't no one happy..."

Besides, if I walk out the front door without (by accident of course) said ring being properly placed, then you'd see headline news about the National Guard being called up to assist the Texas Rangers manhunt that would ensue within the second the car pulled out of the driveway...just sayin...


----------



## tomasball (Mar 4, 2011)

I wear my grandfather's 32nd ring for sentimental purposes on one hand, and my own 33rd degree ring on the other hand, for purposes of controlling fire and other elements.


----------



## Damon Burns (Mar 4, 2011)

Wow! You can control the elements with a 33rd ring?! Can that be done with a 32nd? Where do I buy one of those?!


----------



## MikeMay (Mar 4, 2011)

tomasball said:


> I wear my grandfather's 32nd ring for sentimental purposes on one hand, and my own 33rd degree ring on the other hand, for purposes of controlling fire and other elements.


 
Thanks...now I have coffee dripping from my monitor... ;-)


----------



## Beathard (Mar 4, 2011)

It's a secret that you learn at a high enough degree. If you don't know your not high enough. 8). Go get some whisky and get higher. You might see the elements. 


Yes I'm being sarcastic!


----------



## MikeMay (Mar 4, 2011)

Beathard said:


> It's a secret that you learn at a high enough degree. If you don't know your not high enough. 8). Go get some whisky and get higher. You might see the elements.
> 
> 
> Yes I'm being sarcastic!


 
I see elements...my wife drives one.  ;-)


----------



## Benton (Mar 4, 2011)

WHAT!? Captain Planet is a Mason? That's right, you heard it on the MoT forums first, folks.


----------



## Damon Burns (Mar 4, 2011)

I suspected it all along!


----------

